# Windows Update Error 80072F8F



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the same problem. I am unable to get updates. I have gone back to a three month old recovery but still the same problem persists. Date / Time are correct, and Internet Synch is on. My system is a Lenovo Flex2 i5.

cbs.txt is attached

_(Split from this thread: __http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/solved-windows-update-error-80072f8f-885129-3.html__)_


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

After some more snooping using 
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
I got an error message pertaining to some NET 3.5 file missing / corrupted. How does one go about fixing this for a starter.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you tried to install .NET Framwork 3.5 from Microsoft? This link may help:

Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

I have both the Installer and the off-line versions. Does not seem to be installing even as an admin! I do not have the media since I upgraded to Win8.1 immediately after I got the system.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Did you go through all the steps outlined in the link to Microsoft? Be sure to follow it step by step as that is critical for a good install of the NET framework. If it still doesn't work after following the steps of the install, you may be looking at a reinstall of Windows. That would delete any programs you have installed and should be a last resort. Try following all the NET installation steps first.


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

I had followed the 'rules' verbatim. Reinstall may not be on since I do not have the media. Maybe an upgrade to Windows 10 using the ISO route, followed by a fresh version may be the only way out.

I had also run
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
which gave an error on a file leading to the NET 3.5 issue. In fact the CBM file leads to a couple of files (CNBJ2530.DPB and prncacla.inf) which are most probably Canon related. I always have the option of getting my friendly service centre reinstalling Win 8.1. When I got the system it was Win 8.0 and I immediately upgraded 8.1 so did not make any media.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

That's all I know to do with it. Sounds like a call to a tech professional is a good idea.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried sfc /scannow from command prompt, to check for file errors?


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> Have you tried sfc /scannow from command prompt, to check for file errors?


This is how cbs.txt came about. Also, the command has to be from Admin mode!


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

I found an interesting state of affairs this morning. At 5:30am the update failed. Then I was fooling about with the ISO image for Win10 64-bit home. I did not get an installation since it wanted a key which I did not have. The Win8.1 and computer keys failed (maybe the Kaspersky Internet Security was blocking access). *Then on an off chance I tried to do a manual update and it succeeded. *Then I was able to update, install optional updates, etc., ie the system behaved normally. Why I do not know. However, the upgrade from the ISO file is still asking for the key. I upgraded Kaspersky Internet Security to 16 which is supposedly Win10 compatible. The key issue remains even after disabling Kaspersky (not uninstalling). I know I am going OT here in Q2 but two questions:

1. How and why did the problem get automatically fixed.

2. How do I upgrade to Win10, I am not getting the update Icon either, even though I am seeing fully current status?


----------



## sgiitk (Jul 30, 2015)

I again ran the update asking it to install. It downloaded again. Everything went smoothly. My Lenovo Flex2 has Win 8.1 Single Language, and is now Win10 Single Language - which I thought did not exist. After three hours everything was done. It took about three reboots (post install completion) before things settled down. The two things I found, not properly done were the printers, Samsung SCX-3400 Laser Multifuction and Sony iP7200 Ink Jet. I have since upgraded the Samsung by running the SamsungPrinterInstaller and letting it find and update. It did download well over 200MB. I am still to have a crack at the Sony. Even the VPN (on Firefox) installed correctly. What I did was upgrade Kaspersky to 2016, disable and then fire the MediaCreationToolkit64.


----------

